# Anyone Want Exotics



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

Just found these on Petlink.
WANTED RED HEADED AGAMA - *THE GHOST* (UNDERGROUND) _8-Jan-08 09:58 PM AEST_ 
4 SALE LEPOARD GECKOS $400EA - *THE GHOST* (UNDERGROUND) _8-Jan-08 09:55 PM AEST_ 
4 SALE ALBINO BURMESE PYTHONS $2000ea hets $1000ea - *THE GHOST* (UNDERGROUND) _8-Jan-08 09:52 PM AEST_ .


----------



## Hsut77 (Jan 9, 2008)

They just don't stop do they! I say flood there inbox from an untraceable email tie them up in spam!!


----------



## python blue (Jan 9, 2008)

i think he has a licence for them or something like that thats what he told me when he was selling exotics last season so yer


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Jan 9, 2008)

python blue said:


> i think he has a licence for them or something like that thats what he told me when he was selling exotics last season so yer


Yep. Its the "I DON'T CARE THAT ITS ILLEGAL" license. It costs a small fortune, but once you get it you don't have to obey the law anymore. Very handy license to have...


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 9, 2008)

you can't get a licence for exotics...... can you?????


----------



## python blue (Jan 9, 2008)

well he said he had a zoo licence or exhibitors licence i think i cant recall it but ill pop him an email


----------



## Isis (Jan 9, 2008)

Are these replies for real???????????????


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

The small fortune comes in when they come to check on your licence.


SnakeWrangler said:


> Yep. Its the "I DON'T CARE THAT ITS ILLEGAL" license. It costs a small fortune, but once you get it you don't have to obey the law anymore. Very handy license to have...


----------



## warren63 (Jan 9, 2008)

Are they based in Cameroon ??


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes, you can keep exotics if you have a Zoo or Exhibitors lisence.


----------



## python blue (Jan 9, 2008)

i sent the message of so hopfully ill get a reply soon enough


----------



## Isis (Jan 9, 2008)

And you cant just sell them on petlink..........even if you do have an appropriate licence..


----------



## python blue (Jan 9, 2008)

Dragon keeper thats what i thought aswell as i know someone who does the exhibitions here in aus has a boa constricter on it i seen it on a web site a couple of years ago


----------



## python blue (Jan 9, 2008)

Isis but you can sell them to the people who have the proper licence for them so why cant he advertise them on pet link?


----------



## Isis (Jan 9, 2008)

And how many people do you know that have the apprpriate licence.....anyone that has the licences would not buy and sell off something as dodgy as petlink.....


----------



## grimbeny (Jan 9, 2008)

python blue, i would bet alot on the whole thing being illedal, how gullible are you?


----------



## python blue (Jan 9, 2008)

grimbeny he had them for sale last year aswell so just going by what he has said but you can keep exotics on a exhibitioners lic so yer.
Isis your right there, why would they sell on pet link for, ill just wait for the email i get back from him and post it up here.


----------



## Isis (Jan 9, 2008)

Aaarrrggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## itbites (Jan 9, 2008)

LOL thats some funny stuff....i wonder if anyone actually falls for the scammers anymore?!?!


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 9, 2008)

Im gunna buy an Elephant  The nice man on the web site said they eat doggies


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes it very well may be a scam but a few things that caught my eye were. If you were a scammer would you call yourself THE GHOST (UNDERGROUND) I wouldn't. Also they placed a wanted ad and the reptiles for sale aren't unheard of (UNDERGROUND) in Australia. 
Cheers Ragin.


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 9, 2008)

The fact of the matter is unless your a exibitor then you dont buy repies. Zoos trade and swap. Matt


----------



## mertle (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah but would you really risk buying these things???

I am also astounded at the number of people who get caught with these scams, and the email ones too.

No one has a "License" to sell any exotics to the general public, weather they have a 'Zoo" license or not. 

It's illegal, pure and simple, weather you would like to believe them or not.


----------



## Packages (Jan 9, 2008)

Spot on mertle! 

On another note, a little birdy told me only yesterday that someone in Sydney currently has 200+ Corn Snakes for sale @ $200ea!!


----------



## pepper (Jan 9, 2008)

Wouldn't the authorities email him and meet up with him. Why doesnt that happen. I know these snakes are out there but if you are stupid enough to advertise on petlink or the net, why aren't they being caught. And why does pet link allow them to advertise!!!!!!


----------



## grecko (Jan 9, 2008)

LOL true, just about anyone with an exhibitors license would use the ASMP.

This is my first post on the website.


----------



## Oldbeard (Jan 9, 2008)

$200 for corn snakes is pretty cheap LOL


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 9, 2008)

Not really


----------



## Oldbeard (Jan 9, 2008)

No its quite expensive someone else just told me you can get them for $100 LMAO


----------



## Isis (Jan 9, 2008)

Look up gullible in a dictionary Raging......its probably got your name there.


----------



## Adzo (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey Isis, take a bex and lie down.....:lol:


----------



## Oldbeard (Jan 9, 2008)

I wonder how much a red headed agama would be if he could get one. I love the agama. I saw them in San diego zoo they are awesome. Why didnt someone bring them in instead of ugly corn snakes.

Just joking of course before anyone starts throwing abuse at me.


----------



## Mr_miyagi (Jan 9, 2008)

Isis said:


> Look up gullible in a dictionary Raging......its probably got your name there.


 

LOOOOOOOOL HAHAHA ROFL. . .


Here we go again can some one give me pop corn


----------



## Tristis (Jan 9, 2008)

you guys are kiding if you think there legal


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 9, 2008)

packages... i think a friend of a friend of a friend may be friends with this birdie you speak of

candy cane hatchies $200, and there are a truckload of them
normal colours are less..

i got offered some of these within a week of deciding that i wanted to keep snakes..
to say i was shocked was an understatement..
damn near anything i could think of, was available, or waiting to hatch

for someone that has just gone to all the trouble of getting a licence,
buying a snake from a legit breader, 
doing a course, so i hada better idea how to keep a snake as best as possible..
these things are waved infront of your nose, and it can be very hard to say, no thanks, i'm keeping it all legit


----------



## Reptile City (Jan 10, 2008)

I rekond dob them in!

OPMV anyone?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2008)

No i'm not gullible as i said it very well may be a scam. I just think that it is a very odd name for a scammer. I know of several people who say they can get me exotics. With so many around it could be true. Who knows.


Isis said:


> Look up gullible in a dictionary Raging......its probably got your name there.


----------



## bump73 (Jan 10, 2008)

Reptile City said:


> OPMV anyone?


 
If they've been bred and available in Aus for generations, so i've heard, is OPMV an issue??? 

I don't really know how it's spread or anything so feel free to corrrect me if i'm wrong...

I mean with the obvious availability of the animals why would anyone risk smuggling them in now when they sell for less than our native snakes???

Ben


----------



## bubbaloush (Jan 10, 2008)

ragin i think the name shows it is a scam, no location for a start other then underground or everywhere.

I dont like exotics and don't see the point of having a snake you could basically show no one

But $200 for a illegal snake i always thought they would have cost more being illegal and all, or is it that there is a truckload of them so they are cheaper? What do they do with the hatchlings if they dont sell?


----------



## =bECS= (Jan 10, 2008)

Adzo said:


> Hey Isis, take a bex and lie down.....:lol:



No don't! :shock:









:lol:


----------



## Oldbeard (Jan 10, 2008)

Maybe Ragin is gullible or maybe everyone else is naive to think that it isn't happening.
Just a thought


----------



## =bECS= (Jan 10, 2008)

When u say he had them for sale last year........... were they the SAME ones?


----------



## stusnake (Jan 10, 2008)

As far as exotics go, even having a exhibitors licence or a park or zoo in NSW its not as simple as that. Even zoos have to jump through hoops to get exotics. They not only have to meet all legislation requirements, but also need to meet the approval of other government and zoological departments.
Anyone thinking they can have exotics as pets by simply getting a exhibitors permit needs to realise that its not that simple, the DPI is cutting down on exhibitors and issueing of licenses, along with that theres a number of shows that you need to perform in accordance to the licence and they have to meet a saticfactory standard of education and conservation format. Then theres public liability insureance, Theres specific standards for how the exotics must be kept and so on and so on. 
If someone is simply selling these things its clear that somethings dirty.


----------



## Isis (Jan 10, 2008)

Its Ok Becs I dont need one....lol

Old Beard we know very well it happens. We just dont believe that the person selling them in this case is legit person with appropriate licences. we are talking about petlink ads after all....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2008)

Personally if I had Exotics for sale I wouldn't be giving out a state let alone my town so underground seems right for the type of ad. Do you think it would be safer for someone doing something illeagal to give their real name and address?


bubbaloush said:


> ragin i think the name shows it is a scam, no location for a start other then underground or everywhere.
> 
> I dont like exotics and don't see the point of having a snake you could basically show no one
> 
> But $200 for a illegal snake i always thought they would have cost more being illegal and all, or is it that there is a truckload of them so they are cheaper? What do they do with the hatchlings if they dont sell?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2008)

A few people must have misinterpreted my post. I never once said that i thought this was legal or licenced. I know it is illegal and also know you cannot get an exotic licence as a private individual. You are all so quick to bag petlink. I have bought several animals off there and never had a problem. Yes there is dodgy ads but you have to remember they don't charge for placing ads and that is quite rare these days. I think we should just be happy with the service they provide to the herping community.
Cheers Ragin.


Isis said:


> Its Ok Becs I dont need one....lol
> 
> Old Beard we know very well it happens. We just dont believe that the person selling them in this case is legit person with appropriate licences. we are talking about petlink ads after all....


----------



## dickyknee (Jan 10, 2008)

python blue said:


> Isis but you can sell them to the people who have the proper licence for them so why cant he advertise them on pet link?



yeah i'm sure taronga zoo get their exotics off petlink


----------



## Isis (Jan 10, 2008)

Me thinks not too Dickyknee....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks like he may not be a scammer after all.

*TO WHOEVER ROCKED NICOLES CAR YOU ARE DUST WHEN I C U*




[ Reptiles and Amphibians ] 

Posted by *THE GHOST* (UNDERGROUND) on 14-Jan-08 11:09 AM AEST 
To reply to this advertisement email *[email protected]* SURGERY CANT CHANGE **** GAV666


----------



## bubbaloush (Jan 14, 2008)

Seems like hes got illegal exotics and is silly and boradcats his mobile number 

http://www.petlink.com.au/Classifieds/sale/763657.html

phil from erskine pk please call brendan 0415559293 urgent
[ Reptiles and Amphibians ] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Posted by THE GHOST (sydney) on 13-Jan-08 08:37 AM AEST 
To reply to this advertisement email [email protected]

thank u


I wonder if the right people in NSW knows about this?


----------



## Rocky (Jan 14, 2008)

want me to call some one? police? or what would be better? is there like a special animal number or something


----------



## nuthn2do (Jan 14, 2008)

No one would be that stupid, how would he know who is going to answer these adds? NPWS, undercover police, feds? It's a prank or someones got the guys email and set him up.


----------



## warren63 (Jan 14, 2008)

Its school holidays and suppose it fills in the day for some people by posting crap


----------



## warren63 (Jan 14, 2008)

There is also an ad on there for fertile crocodile eggs shipped anywhere in the world


----------

